# How many Kindles...



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

...have you owned?

Just two, myself. A Kindle third-generation, and then a Kindle touch. Which I suspect may put me in the minority around here.   Though I've put the Kindle app on one smartphone, one iPod Touch, one Android tablet, and like five different computers.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Four for me.  A kindle 2, kindle keyboard, kindle touch and my fire.  My sons got the K2 and the keyboard and I use the touch and the fire now.  FWIW, I had a Nook classic until we were able to get library books on the kindle.  Then my brother got that.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I've owned two that were mine personally. K2 and now the touch. My husband has a K3. At some point I wouldn't mind getting a Fire but we'll see.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Klassic Kindle (K1), Keyboard, and a Fire. Still use them all.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

K1, K2, Keyboard and Touch


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

K2, K3 (which broke when I sat on it), Touch, Fire


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

K2, K3, Fire


----------



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

3 Kindles in my collection! I have a Kindle 2nd generation, a Kindle Fire and I just got the $79 Kindle today at Walmart. I don't really care to read on my Fire, I love the other 2 Kindles though!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Four for me. A kindle 2, kindle keyboard, kindle touch and my fire. My sons got the K2 and the keyboard and I use the touch and the fire now.


You've definitely got me beat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1st Gen. . .sold back to Amazon a few months ago for a $20 gift card
Original DX . . . gave to my aunt and then passed to her sister when she died
3rd Gen. . .bought on release day; still works great
Basic. . . . bought while waiting for Fire to come out. . .use regularly
Fire. . . . . bought on release day; use daily
DXG. . . . bought when it was a woot deal. . . use regularly

also have the Kindle app on my phone, tablet, and laptop.

There's also my brother's DX on my account, and I bought my son a K3 for Christmas one year.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had a K1, K2 (my daughter had one also that I bought for her), Kindle Keyboard, Baby Kindle and now Kindle Touch. Loved every one of them and used them a lot, but I must say the Touch is my favorite one now. I also have the app on my phone, ipod touch, ipad and PC.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Just my K3!   Though I have the app on 2 computers.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

K2i-3G, K3-3G, KTouch wifi, and recently bought my 12yo daughter a K Fire.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Me personally - 5.  One from each generation - well, two from the current generation.

I was slow out of the gate - close to a year after each release - on all of the except the current generation.  Got my K1 new in August 2008, my K2 in January 2010 from someone here on KB, K3 in June 2011 from Craigslist, Fire in November 2012 (the day it released) and the K$79 new in December 2012.  

On my account - a bunch more - 3 more Kindles (my husband & 2 daughters) and their assorted Kindle-for-whatever apps, plus my apps.  So yeah, a bunch more.  A big bunch.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a K2 and original DX, both now passed onto someone else, a K3, a DXG and just recently a KTouch. So that's 5, plus I have Kindle for PC and the app on my iPad, iPod Touch and Samsung phone. Now if Amazon would just release the Fire over here.....  

Edit:
They did! So I now have a 7" Fire HD - oh yes - and a Kindle Paperwhite.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Kindle 2
Kindle DX (Sold)
Kindle DX Graphite
Kindle 3 (Keyboard) 3G Gifted to my mother-in-law 
Kindle 3 (Keyboard) Wi-Fi Gifted to my Sister
Kindle Touch Wi-Fi 

My goodness!


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

Four in my family --- two K3 3Gs, one Touch wifi and a Fire.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Kindle for PC and the app on my iPad, iPod Touch and Samsung phone


I've had very good results with the Kindle app on my Samsung phone - it's enabled me to get a lot of reading done while waiting in line and so forth.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kindle 1--bought used in spring 2009 when the K2 came out.

Kindle 2--bought a refurb in late summer 2010, passed the K1 on to my girlfriend at the time.

Kindle 3--bought around xmas 2010, passed the K2 on to my mom.

Also use the Kindle app on my iPad 2 and iPhone 4s, and occasionally on my work PC.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Just 2.  The Keyboard model (with offers) and the Fire.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

K2 (gifted to son), K3 3G and Kindle apps for ipod touch and android tablet.

Edited to add my new Fire to the list.

Update-Traded in original Fire for my new Fire 7" HD


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A K3 and two Fires. Our orginal K2s were given away to relatives.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

K2 - bought January 2010, sold October 2011

K3 wifi - bought May 2011, sold December 2011

K4 - bought and returned October 2011

Touch 3G - bought January 2012, use regularly

Fire -  bought November 2011 (release day), use regularly

Also have Kindle app on my Android phone (use regularly), PC, and iPhone.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

K1 - bought in March 2008, Mom has now.
K3 - bought release day, in daily use.
K Touch - bought for DH for Christmas 2011.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

First and only Kindle has been the Kindle Fire. Had the Kindle App on my DROID phone. Other than that... nothing. 
Now i get to fit in with the rest of my Department at work. All 5 of us have Kindles.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just one for me.  My K3 with keyboard and I love it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

8 if I count replacements, otherwise 5 .... 

My K1, Snidley, lives with my brother now
My K2, Brother Joshua, jumped off a motorcycle and shattered across I-35
My K2i, Lady Mara, was defective and was replaced by Sister Yasmini, who lives with my nephew
My K3, Oncle Julien, still lives with me and is my outdoor reader
My Fire, Zapp Brannigan, was replaced by Sister Mary Loquacious, who was also defective and reincarnated as herself ....


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> who was also defective and reincarnated as herself ....


Or she was actually a Time Lord.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

K2(US) (sold to someone who sold it again, and it is still working)
K3wifi, part of the initial defective batch and returned
K3wifi (given away)
K4 (aka $79 Kindle)
K3 3G

The K4 is still my primary reader, but I keep the K3 3G on hand for a foreign trip.

I also use the Kindle app in my Android smart phone fairly often, and in my iPad once in a blue moon.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

First was K2, gave to my wife when I got a K3, and shortly after the K3, I bought a DXG for myself - justification was K3 when out and about, DXG for home in the ol' easy chair.

I just had to get a Touch and a Fire when they came out, so 5 Kindles here to date.

Got a Nook Color for magazines after the DXG, before the Fire, and have two Playbooks (one from work, one personal).

Just recently sold my DXG and K3 to buy an iPad 3. (will be selling the Nook soon, and maybe the Fire)

So only 3 Kindles remaining (K2, Touch, Fire)


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I also use the Kindle app in my Android smart phone fairly often


Me, too. That app was one of Amazon's better ideas.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

A Kindle 1, 2, 3, a K4 (non touch), a Kindle Touch 3G, and a Kindle Fire.

Updated..Kindle Fire HD, K4(black), and Kindle PW have come to live with me.


----------



## billyjoeraybob (Feb 5, 2010)

Original DX - me
K2 - wife
K3 3g - son cracked screen
K3 3g - son replacement
K3 Wifi SO - daughter
K4 SO - Me 
Android app on Bionic - me
Android app on Transformer Prime - me


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Android app on Transformer Prime - me


It's nice to look at your entirely library on a tablet - the scrolling is nice.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

K3, touch, and fire. Also have kindle apps on iPhone and iPad, and tab.


----------



## billyjoeraybob (Feb 5, 2010)

jonathanmoeller said:


> It's nice to look at your entirely library on a tablet - the scrolling is nice.


Yep Amazon has done a great job on that app! I still prefer reading on the e-Ink, but I love the flexibility.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a Kindle 2 that just developed a screen defect.   My Kindle 3 replacement just shipped.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

My first Kindle was a DX, because at the time it was the only model that would read native PDFs and I have a boatload of books in PDF format. When it died   I got a Kindle 3G. We also have two Fires (one for me and one for Mike). I actually still prefer reading books from my Kindle and use the Fire to watch movies, surf the net, and stuff like that.


----------



## 90daysnovel (Apr 30, 2012)

Just one here - a much loved kindle keyboard. I could see our household picking up another couple by Christmas though (or, for Christmas!).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

K1, K4, KTouch, Fire.

Kindle App on iPad and iPod Touch. (and on my computers, but I don't count those, as I really don't use them except for testing or working with collections.)

Betsy


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

DH, DMom and I all share books on my account.  Here's our tally.

2 for me
K2 US that I gave to a friend when I got my KTouch.

2 for DH
K2 US which we just donated to eBooks for Troops when we jumped on the April $139 Fire offer.  The Fire is 'technically' is my DH's Kindle, but I've been using it more than him.  I actually like using it in bed which really surprised me.

2 for DMom
KK 3g and a Fire that she got in March during one of the $139 offers.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

I've got a regular Kindle, a Fire and a Kindle app in my iPhone, and I like the vanilla Kindle the best for relaxing with a good book.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I used to feel extravagant, having owned two Kindles. But after reading this thread, not so much.


----------



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

I've owned two. The Kindle Touch (which is now my sister's Kindle ) and the Kindle Fire! I still have the same excitement as I did when it was first announced! LOVE IT


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I have owned ..and still own... 3 Kindles...My K2, My Kindle Touch & My Fire... along w/various reading apps


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I have had five.  My first one I gave to my sister in Law.  I have a Kindle fire,A Kindle touch with specials,and one on my pc and one on my I Pad.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

K2, K3 & Fire, but I don't consider the Fire to be a Kindle, so 2!  Now ask me how many cases I've owned


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> K2, K3 & Fire, but I don't consider the Fire to be a Kindle, so 2! Now ask me how many cases I've owned


Ok, I'll ask.... How many cases have you owned?


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Three - two K3's and a Touch.  DH has a DX.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

K2 - passed on to family.

K3 - still have

K4 - gave away

KDXG - still have

K touch - returned after too many chapter skips

K Fire - sold because it just didnt work for me

I have purchased several others as gifts.  

And non-kindle readers include a limited edition Sony Eat, Pray, Love reader, a Nook Simple Touch, and a Nook ST glow light.

I regret not buying the Sony 007 reader.  I still keep my eye open for one.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

3

Kindle 1 - Bought from a person online when the Kindle 2 came out. Sold it to a member on here.
Kindle 3 - Impulse bought this on my birthday with a lighted case. Sold it to a guy on Craigslist.
Kindle 4 - Impulse bought this when AmazonLocal ran the $49 for a refurbished model deal. Still have it but I'm already tempted to sell it so I could buy a Kindle DX.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

At one point or another I've owned every Kindle model except the current non-touch version. Including the DX and Fire. 

Sent from my GTab 8.9


----------



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a kindle keyboard and a kindle fire.  I also have the kindle app on my iphone, as well as on 2 ipads, dh's iphone and my girl's ipod touchs.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Two. I have an K3 and my wife just got an Angry Birds device (AKA Kindle Fire). I'm tempted to get a third, an older used one, to throw into the trunk of my car, so I'm never without something to read.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

[Now ask me how many cases I've owned 
[/quote]

Now _that_ is a whole 'nother subject - LOL!!


----------



## Mike Player (Jun 13, 2012)

Just one so far, and it's a household kindle not just mine


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

K2 is mine. I bought my dad a K3, which failed within a week. Posted it back from Australia and got another in exchange.

So, technically three but really just one.


----------



## Simon Whitmore (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a Touch


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

1, 2, 3, and Fire    Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Just a Touch, which I've had less than a month. Already don't know why I waited so darned long!


----------



## Tristan Higbee (Jun 16, 2012)

K3, K4, Kindle Touch, and Kindle Fire.

I currently still have the K4 and the Kindle Fire. And an iPhone that I use the Kindle Reading app on.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

K2i, K3-3g Keyboard, and Fire. Love them all for different reasons, but I just recently gifted my K2i to my brother.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

1st the DX 2 1/2 years ago, Still my primary.  My wife reads on the iPad, apps on 2 iPhones and a regular Kindle my father uses all through my account.  I'm so pleased with my DX I may buy a backup before they sell them out as rumors predict.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I'm so pleased with my DX I may buy a backup before they sell them out as rumors predict.


I haven't encountered many people who prefer the DX, but those who do _strongly _prefer the DX. May yours live long!


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

A K3g (keyboard) and Fire for me, and the same for my wife. So 4...5 if you count that my wife had to get her Fire replaced a month or so ago because it stopped charging properly.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I use to own a KK3G until I recently upgraded my phone from a Blackberry Tour to a Samsung Galaxy Nexus. I discovered that I really enjoy using the Kindle 4 Android, being able to adjust the brightness of the screen in the app makes reading on a LCD screen enjoyable (YMMV), and I love being able to see all my book covers in color.  So I decided to give my KK3G to my niece and use my phone as my  e reader.  However the battery life on my phone is not so great, so I'm thinking the Fire would be good for at home reading (That's a good reason to buy one right?... lol), but I'm going to wait and see if Amazon comes out with a new Fire or as Ann would call it "BLAZE"...lol


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

K1-use
K2-gifted to my father, then to nephew
KDXG-use
K3, 3G, graphite case-gifted to nephew
K3, 3G, white case-use
K4, SO-use
KT, 3G, SO-defective with use with the amazon lighted case. Had to return.
KT, 3G, SO-amazon sent me a new replacement. Use 
Fire-use
Kindle App on iPod Touch2-used for a year until battery did not last.
Kindle App on iPad2- Have not used in awhile, especially since getting the Fire.
Kindle App on laptops-never use


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

a K1, K2, K3 and a Kindle Fire.  Gave the Kindle 1 to my b-in-law (wish I'd kept it) and my niece has that now. 

I still have the K2, K3 and the Fire. I also have a Kobo Wifi e-reader that I really like. (got it on sale at Borders going-out-of-business sale) The Kobo wifi is used only for free books, fanfiction files, and library books. I mostly just read fanfic on the Kobo. Sometimes I'll make a mobi file of a fanfic to put on one of the Kindles. Depends on which reader I want to use and where I'm taking it. 

The Kobo reminds me a lot of my K1. (the SD card I used to use in the K1 now lives inside the Kobo) 

I love my little family of e-readers (they also have the iPad as a distant cousin) 

I'm hoping that Amazon comes out with the e-ink Kindle Touch that has the built in light that I keep hearing rumours of. My Kindle family needs a little brother.


----------



## LaurenFah (Jun 1, 2011)

Just the one. K3g keyboard. I'm always very tempted to buy all of the newer versions when they come out but that's down to my love for gadgets rather than anything lacking in my Kindle. 

I bought my fiancée a K4 but he doesn't use it much.


----------



## Richnurse (Jul 10, 2012)

only the fire for me


----------



## defygravity213 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kindle 2 (sold)
Kindle 3 (sold)
Kindle 4 (sold)
Kindle Touch (planning to sell)
Kindle Paperwhite


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Updating my ownership history. 

K1 -- June 2008 -- sold back to Amazon late summer 2011
DX -- July 2009 -- given to aunt for Christmas in 2010
K3 -- August 2010 -- sold back to Amazon fall 2012
K4 -- Fall 2011 -- still in use
DXG -- Fall 2011 -- special offer of some sort, still in use
PW -- October 2012 -- still in use
Fire -- November 2011 -- sold to KB member November 2012
Fire HD7 -- November 2012 -- still in use
Fire HD4G -- November 2012 -- still in use

Enabling history:
Son has a K3 and now a Fire HD7, borrowed my K1 for a while
at least 6 friends have purchased after seeing mine


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

My how Time flies. Since my original post in April:

K2 - still used by my wife. She's getting a PW for Xmas, so will sell or give away the K2.

DXG - still in use by the person I originally sold it to. She suffers from macular degeneration and is concenred that Amazon no longer supports or sells them.

K3 - still in use by person who bought it from me.

Touch - still in use by person who bought it from me.

PW - bought after selling the Touch

Original Fire - sold through Amazon Trade-in to buy 32 gb Fire 8.9 HD

Fire 8.9 - returned for credit to Amazon, Fire 8.9 4g 64 gb on order to be delivered Friday 12/7.

So, if all goes as planned we will have 2 PW's and a Fire 8.9, 4g 64 gb 8.9 by Christmas


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My wife and I each had a k1. She now has my kk after I got a new PW.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

K1, K3, and now Paperwhite. I gave the K1 to a friend, but it's still registered to me since my friend is a bedtime only reader and is happily going through the books on the K1. At her reading rate, the device will fail long before she gets through the books on it that appeal to her. I guess that's one way to lend ebooks to a friend. I also have Kindle for PC on my desktop computer and have a (gasp!) Kobo, which I thought I'd use because my library was switching to ebooks only in epub format. However, the library now has books for Kindle, and the Kobo for the most part sits unused.


----------



## BenEBrewer (Nov 5, 2012)

I use the Kindle for Mac and my Kindle Fire HD has just arrived so I'm really loving that at the moment!!! 

I have a Paperwhite but I think the Fire HD might be the used device from now on!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BenEBrewer said:


> I use the Kindle for Mac and my Kindle Fire HD has just arrived so I'm really loving that at the moment!!!
> 
> I have a Paperwhite but I think the Fire HD might be the used device from now on!!


Enjoy!

Betsy


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

K1 - Loved it until it committed suicide by leaping from a counter to the floor. 
K2 - Still in use by my wife, purchased used for too much money - more than the K3 when it came out about a month later.
K3 #1 - My favorite, left in an airline seat pocket. Never recovered.  
K3 #2 - Present to my Dad, but he never used it much. Reads happily on his iPad when he does read, so he returned it to me when I lost K3 #1.  
PW - Still boxed awaiting 12/25 unwrapping by my wife - I'm anxious to see the screen. Unclear what will become of her K2.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Klassic Kindle, KK, Kindle Touch, KPW and I'm getting KFHD 8" for Christmas. I sold my Klassic but still have all the others.  I'll never part with my KK though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've lost count. I've owned nearly every single Kindle they've made at one point or the other (the only one I haven't purchased is the Fire 8.9). 

Right now, there are 9 Kindles in my house. (And I'm not counting any of the other gadgets we have with the Kindle app).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've lost count. I've owned nearly every single Kindle they've made at one point or the other (the only one I haven't purchased is the Fire 8.9).


You left out "yet."


Betsy


----------



## jruschme (Dec 1, 2012)

Let's see...

K1 for DW, passed to me, passed to DD, discount upgraded to KK/3G refurb after starting to randomly lock up
K2 for DW, discount upgraded to KK/3G refurb after random lock ups, thrice replaced for various problems (2 dead screens, one 3G failure)
KK/WiFi for me, swapped with DD for KK/3G, replaced once for dead screen

KF7HD for me
KF7HD for DW

Okay, that makes 5 currently in the household: DW and I each have a Fire 7HD and a KK/3G. DD has a KK/WiFi, though seems to prefer paper books.

-- JR


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow...I feel so uncool...LOL. I've only had a K2 (still have it and love it). I do, however, have KindleforPC on my netbook and desktop, along with KindleforAndroid on my Galaxy. Not sure what I'd go with if my K2 ever bit the dust. I love it so MUCH!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

L.M.Sherwin said:


> Wow...I feel so uncool...LOL. I've only had a K2 (still have it and love it). I do, however, have KindleforPC on my netbook and desktop, along with KindleforAndroid on my Galaxy. Not sure what I'd go with if my K2 ever bit the dust. I love it so MUCH!


You'd get another and love it just as much.


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

My dh and I have a K4 each and are super happy with those, although I'm thinking of getting a PW for late night and holiday reading. I also have a Kindle app on my iPhone and on my Mac laptop. The latter doesn't get used, but the iPhone app gets used when out and about  DH was recently making noises about getting me Kindle Fire. Hmmmmmmmmmmm. ??


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Just two. I have the K3, and my wife has a Kindle Fire. My 5-year-old has what she calls her "Kindle" - it's an Etch-A-Sketch.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

QuantumIguana said:


> Just two. I have the K3, and my wife has a Kindle Fire. My 5-year-old has what she calls her "Kindle" - it's an Etch-A-Sketch.


You are bringing that child up right!


----------

